# SX Core Purchase Link?



## switchpool (Dec 21, 2020)

Hello,

If any one has a link to purchase this, could you let me know. Shipping world wide ideally? Can't find a link on Ali Express. Thanks


----------



## linuxares (Dec 21, 2020)

The factories are apparently shutdown so they're hard to come by now. I would wait a bit since it's not sure how well supported they're in the future.


----------



## Virdoo (Dec 21, 2020)

Why SX core? Isn't atmosphere better?


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 21, 2020)

Virdoo said:


> Why SX core? Isn't atmosphere better?



Probably because they have a Mariko motherboard.


----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

Aliexpress


----------



## switchpool (Dec 21, 2020)

Hayato213 said:


> Probably because they have a Mariko motherboard.


Yeah have a friend with a patched unit.


----------

